# Sticky  Concerning sales, evaluations, etc.



## Sedi

Hi dear members,
since I had to delete quite a number of sale-related posts or even WTB (want to buy) posts in the last couple of days - let me quote the forum rules here:


> 4. No sales posts or "Want to Buy / Trade" posts of any kind. All such posts will be immediately deleted. There are Sales Corners at Watchuseek for this express purpose. If you have a special offer you would like to make directly to forum members, email the moderator(s) first to discuss it.


All sale related posts will be deleted without notification from now on. If you see that a post or thread has "vanished" - read the rules and try to figure out which one you broke. About 99% of the time it is not a software glitch when a post is gone.

Other posts that will be treated as sales posts:
Evaluations of the following kind: "I have watch XYZ and wanna know what it's worth as I'm thinking about selling it."
Questions like this: "I have a green Rangeman - will they go up in price? Should I keep it or sell it now?"
"I'm thinking about buying watch XYZ - should I sell watch ZXY to finance it?"
etc, etc - I think you get the idea.

cheers, Sedi


----------

